# 

## login_87

Witam,
Mam pytanie odnosnie kosztow podniesienia dachu w celu zaadaptowania strychu. Wyglada to mniej wiecej tak(rys po lewej):

Chodziloby mi o podniesienie( w sumie to postawienie - rys po prawej) sciany tylko szczerze niewiem na jaka wysokosc>??( kolo 2 m??) Strych ma wymiary 5x9m. Nie mam zielonego pojecia jakie mogly by byc tego koszty. Jesli sa potrzebne jeszcze jakies informacje postaram sie dopisac. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## młotek

Witam.
Roboty, o których piszesz to roboty budowlane wymagające w świetle prawa budowlanego pozwolenia na budowę. Wobec tego potrzebujesz projektu. Cena projektu jest sprawą indywidualną, ja myślę nie mniej niż 2 tys. zł.
Roboty rozbiórkowe stanu istniejącego i roboty murowe nie mniej niż 2500 zł. Możesz równie dobrze włączyć w to siebie. Będzie taniej.
Koszty dachu zależą od standardu wykonania. I tak krokwie bez strugania, bez podbiciówki, niedroga folia, łaty, blacha trapez powlekana, rynny to koszt rzędu od 7500 zł w górę (materiał wraz z robocizną).
To stan surowy otwarty. Dalej okna i wykończenie itd.

----------


## login_87

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedz! Jutro muszę iść sprawdzić czy nie pokłamałem z wymiarami. Boje się, że koszty mogą być wiekszę bo to stara kamienica:/

----------


## geno83

Witam!!

Zmiany konstrukcji dachu oraz podniesienie ścianki wymagają przede wszystkim pozwoleń na rozbudowę domu oraz projektu.
Ja włsnie jestem po takiej rozbudowie. Równiez podnosiłem scianke ok.140 cm tak jak masz Ty w planach oraz zmieniłem troche konstrukcje dachu.A koszty są uzależnione od tego czy bedziesz robił remont własnymi siłami czy bdzie robiła to firma no i jakich materiałów uzyjesz do pokrycia dachu bo to jest najkosztowniejsze. U mnie to w sumie wyszło 80 tys.(stan surowy zamkniety) ale ja kryłem dach dachówka ceramiczną której koszt to same 35 tyś. firma która robiła dach zakasowała 12tyś.  drzewo na dach 10 tys. krokwie + deski na pełne deskowanie no i musiałem na stary strop (który był za cienki) wylac jeszcze 12 cm nowego. Do tego dochodzą jeszcze murarze, pustaki, prokjekt ok. 3 tys. i bez kierownika budowy sie nie obejdzie kasuje tysiaka. A co do pozwolenia jeśli jestes zdecydowany na rozbudowe zacznij załatwiac juz teraz żeby na wiosne ruszyc z pracami. Powodzenia życzę

----------


## login_87

geno83 a jaka masz powierzchnie dachu??

----------


## geno83

> geno83 a jaka masz powierzchnie dachu??


Powierzchnia połaci dachowej to ok. 200 m2 dach dwuspadowy w tym jest dwie małe lukarny i jedna duża.
A w rzeczywistości wygląda to tak

----------


## login_87

U Ciebie zdecydowanie wiecej pracy niz u mnie.  Wczoraj dokladnie pomierzylem strych i ma wymiary 4,2m x 8,6m co daje 36m2 natomiast wysokosci to 3,75m. Przy podniesieniu przedniej sciany do wysokosci okolo 2m (ja na rysunku na gorze) powierzchnia dachu bedzie wynosila kolo 40m2. Niestety bedzie chyba wiecej roboty niz myslalem poniewaz sciana (h=3,75) wraz z wysokoscia robi sie ciensza (na samej gorze na jedna cegle?). Kilka zdjec:
1.Tak mniej wiecej wyglada strych. (Przepraszam za ten syf... powoli musze sie tego pozbyc co bylo skladowane przez ostatnie kilkadziesiat lat)

2. Dobrze widac ze tam gdzie konczy sie żółta narta sciana staje sie ciensza. Co kawalek sa grubsze słupy.

3.(a tak to wyglada od zewnatrz. Chcialbym podniesc dach mniej wiecej do takiej wysokosci jak jest przy drzwiach na taras. Z tarasu chcialbym zdjac blache i zrobic jakas wylewke?? (wczesniej podobno tak bylo) Taras ma 55m2 - jaki bylby koszt doprowadzenia go do przyzwoitego stanu?


PS. Forum troche zmiejsza mi zdjecia ale jak sie skopiuje adres obrazka i otworzy w nowym oknie wyswietlaja sie zdjecia w troche wiekszym formacie (dluzszy bok 1000pix)

----------


## geno83

Faktycznie Cie czeka mniej pracy niż mnie ale jednak sporo jej przed Tobą. A co do kosztów modernizacji tarasu to się nie orientuję musisz sam pozaglądać po składach budowlanych i zorientować się jakie są ceny materiałów plus robocizna.

----------


## login_87

Jak myslicie te belki ktore sa daloby sie jeszcze jakos wykorzystac? Moze ograniczylo by to troche koszty.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na bazie zdjęć nie można dokonać oceny stanu drewna. Musisz zacząć od projektu. Adaptacja poddasza to też strop. Myślę, że koszty tego przedsięwzięcia Cię zaskoczą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## login_87

> Na bazie zdjęć nie można dokonać oceny stanu drewna. Musisz zacząć od projektu. Adaptacja poddasza to też strop. Myślę, że koszty tego przedsięwzięcia Cię zaskoczą. Pozdrawiam.


A wedlug Ciebie jakie moga to byc koszty? na plycie sa ulozone legary, wysypane trociny (okolo25cm) i na to nabite deski. Trzeba by to zerwac polozyc styropiani zrobic wylewke.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Określenie kosztów adaptacji tego strychu na podstawie przestawionych zdjęć i opisu to tak jak wróżenie z fusów. Koszty można oszacować po określeniu stanu technicznego i zakresu robót oraz projektu. W moim przekonaniu to około 40.000,-~50.000,-. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## passion

Witam, interesuje mnie podniesienie dachu, myślę o częściowym, czyli tylko jedna strona, dach jest kopertowy. Jeszcze nei pytałam fachowca czy da tak radę. Interesuje mnie koszt takiej imprezy(łąćznie z biurokracją), ewenutalne koszta podciągnięciea elektryki, wody, myślałam o ogrzewaniu kominkowym? Nie wiem czy to zdjęcie w czymś pomoże, niestety tylko na razie takie mam. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Jestem zdesperowana :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pierwsze kroki do projektanta oraz do urzędu czy pozwolą i jak? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## he-man

Witam.
Żeby nie zakładać nowego tematy podpinam się pod ten. Tez bym chciał zapytać o koszty podniesienia dachu, podobnie jak kolega z tym, że podnoszone były by obie ściany, a dach jest jednospadowy. Aktualnie jedna ściana ma ok. 180cm, druga 20cm. Chciałbym je podnieść tak do wysokości odpowiednio ok. 300cm i 250cm. Obecny dach był kładziony 4 lata temu (blachodachówka, nowe krokwie, łaty etc), bez pełnego odeskowania. Czy dało by się wykorzystać ponownie krokwie czy obowiązkowo trzeba je wymienić?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam!!
> 
> Zmiany konstrukcji dachu oraz podniesienie ścianki wymagają przede wszystkim pozwoleń na rozbudowę domu oraz projektu.
> Ja włsnie jestem po takiej rozbudowie. Równiez podnosiłem scianke ok.140 cm tak jak masz Ty w planach oraz zmieniłem troche konstrukcje dachu.A koszty są uzależnione od tego czy bedziesz robił remont własnymi siłami czy bdzie robiła to firma no i jakich materiałów uzyjesz do pokrycia dachu bo to jest najkosztowniejsze. U mnie to w sumie wyszło 80 tys.(stan surowy zamkniety) ale ja kryłem dach dachówka ceramiczną której koszt to same 35 tyś. firma która robiła dach zakasowała 12tyś.  drzewo na dach 10 tys. krokwie + deski na pełne deskowanie no i musiałem na stary strop (który był za cienki) wylac jeszcze 12 cm nowego. Do tego dochodzą jeszcze murarze, pustaki, prokjekt ok. 3 tys. i bez kierownika budowy sie nie obejdzie kasuje tysiaka. A co do pozwolenia jeśli jestes zdecydowany na rozbudowe zacznij załatwiac juz teraz żeby na wiosne ruszyc z pracami. Powodzenia życzę


to co ty mmasz za dachowke? ja na dach 330m2 kopertowy zaplacilem 19tys, dachowka creaton harmonia, duzo gasiorow, i duzo krawedziowych bo 3 lukarny, i duzo odpadow bo duzo koszy, generalnie polamanydach bo polaczone jakby 3 koperty i te 3 lukarny. to cos strasznie duzo cie skasowali, zwlaszcza ze tez masz standardowa esowke

----------


## he-man

A ja mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy dach należy podnosić gdy dom jest jeszcze niewykończony, czy można najpierw zrobić dół, a dopiero potem zabrać się za podnoszenie dachu i wykańczanie strychu? Bo wtedy mógłbym zrobić dół i w nim zamieszkać a dopiero potem brac się za górę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## geno83

> to co ty mmasz za dachowke? ja na dach 330m2 kopertowy zaplacilem 19tys, dachowka creaton harmonia, duzo gasiorow, i duzo krawedziowych bo 3 lukarny, i duzo odpadow bo duzo koszy, generalnie polamanydach bo polaczone jakby 3 koperty i te 3 lukarny. to cos strasznie duzo cie skasowali, zwlaszcza ze tez masz standardowa esowke


 Dachówke mam meyer holsen tandem około23tyś, 35tyś to koszt wszystkich materiałów , fachowcy w tamtym czasie liczyli sobie za wykoanie 60 zł\m2( więźba, deskowanie, krycie wstępne . łacenie dachówka, orynnowanie)

----------


## geno83

> A ja mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy dach należy podnosić gdy dom jest jeszcze niewykończony, czy można najpierw zrobić dół, a dopiero potem zabrać się za podnoszenie dachu i wykańczanie strychu? Bo wtedy mógłbym zrobić dół i w nim zamieszkać a dopiero potem brac się za górę. Pozdrawiam


My mamy dół mieszkalny w pierwszej kolejności zaczeliśmy rozbudowe poddasza, w tym roku najprawdopodobniej będzie skończone. Następnie planujemy demolke(przebudowe) na parterze.

----------

